# buying fly rods and reels



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

where do you guys most often buy? ebay, fly shops, big box stores?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've bought from fly shops and the internet / ebay. I bought my Sage rod at Mad River Outfitters (Columbus, Ohio), as it was the same price as Ebay. I also buy most of my fly tying materials there. I have purchased all of my Nautilus reels on Ebay since they are not sold anywhere around here, as well as my J.A.Forbes reels. Fly line? Cabelas. Their sales are almost impossible to beat. For older /used /classic reels, about the only place to look is the internet. Cabelas also has their "CGR" line of rods on sale now, as well as several other items in their bargain bin. Our local Dick's Sporting Goods doesn't have much fly stuff, and I don't think our Gander Mountain does either. Up until last year, the one in Hilliard had a NICE selection, a big table of flies, materials, etc...but not any more.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

eBay & reelflyrod.com


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

To me I want to feel a fly rod. Mom & pop stores, Cabela's, Bass Pro. Unless you know the make & style, on line buying is good. Being fly fishing, like kayak fishing is really gaining in popularity, there is really a lot to choose from. With all this China Junk, I want do do a hands on inspection.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Tailchaser said:


> With all this China Junk, I want do do a hands on inspection.


I have a thread here in the fly fishing section of made in the USA. I'd highly recommend looking it up.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

I only buy from local fly shops where i can cast the rod that i am buying---i would NEVER buy a rod that i haven't cast first even big name rods. The big name rods generally have better quality control but i've found that they can vary from rod to rod in a production run.

I have learned my lesson after getting 3 duds ---a high priced rod and a medium priced rod bought sight unseen that either were the "runt of the litter" or just did not suit my style of casting and a warranty replacement for a broken rod that i wouldn't beat a rug with.

If you are buying a low end starter outfit then it makes sense to get the best "deal", but if you are finding an improvement over your present rod---my advise is to " try it before you buy it".


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Where ever I can get THE BEST deal. No tax and free shipping a definite plus.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I got my rod/ line from cabelas... great sales from time to time. Leaders came from ebay, and anything fly tying related I get from J.Stockard. (jsflyfishing.com I believe) awesome deals with great selection

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Side note: I would by from local shops if there were more close to me. Just recently heard of great miami outfitters, haven't been there yet. Columbus is a little too far for me, but id like to visit. Mad river outfitters some time

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

